# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  tapping into parallel universes like anime world and so on

## Kunal19

guys has anyone tried to enter in parallel universes of animes........and other fictional stories
i am an anime and manga fan ::D:  so thats what i really wanna try.......
like going into one piece world and kicking akainu's ass........
or entering into bleach universe........
------
actually i read it somewhere and current quantom physics research shows that whatever we think actually is happening in parallel universes...means if you can find a way to travel into parallel universes..you can actually live or travel into those universe.......
that means there must be parallel universes of animes,famous stories(like harry potter and twilight)
and the only way now i can think to enter there must be through obes......or we can wait until somebody makes a parallel travelling machines.....
----------
our universes is a parallel universe too and believe me those animes and stories are as true as we are..........

----------


## mowglycdb

I'm excited that you came up with this. I have done this already, I choose the digimon world because I feel very conected to that place.

you wonder how I got there?

Well it mostly has to do with watching all the environment going on in the series and trying to feel the escence of those worlds. through the music, landscapes, the feeling you get from the characters also. You just have go in a deep trance meditation, or in your dreams, the first one worked for me because I don't have much controll over my dreams. On my way there I brought a guilmon... that had to go back and in one of the times I went there a veemon came back with me, he's still in my inner world now and if I concentrate I can still feel his presence in me.

PD: remote viewing and chanalling skills are requiered to know what's happening over in other worlds,  you can still be there doing things, but that doesn't mean you know how the place looks or what you're doing.

seems like this is more suited from Deep dreaming.

----------


## SuzyFullbuster

Oh my fucking god so this means i can go into the world of fairy tail omfgomfgomfg. I wanna go into that world soooo baddlyyyyy.. Howw cann i gooo :p :p

----------


## mowglycdb

Update: Guilmon and veemon, were common spirits trying to impersonate my desires so I got fooled, I've already sent them away though, I'd say just try to do it, but don't bring anything your way, most probably they have an interest in sucking your energy or something. ugh

----------


## splodeymissile

I once tried to go to the zombiu universe, wound up in doctor who instead....

----------


## snoop

> actually i read it somewhere and current quantom physics research shows that whatever we think actually is happening in parallel universes...means if you can find a way to travel into parallel universes..you can actually live or travel into those universe.......



You mind showing me where you read this? Surely if you read something as bold and substantial as this, there ought to be plenty of reliable sources out there to back you up, right?

----------


## nqwDE

He's kind of correct.

the MWI of Quantum Physics says that the universe decoheres for every possibility, so...

----------


## HiragaSaito

Me 2  :smiley: ) 
I Like Anime !

----------


## shadowofwind

> He's kind of correct.
> 
> the MWI of Quantum Physics says that the universe decoheres for every possibility, so...



So....what?  The implication made is complete BS.  Decoherence doesn't create an 'anime world'.

----------


## Whatsnext

> So....what?  The implication made is complete BS.  Decoherence doesn't create an 'anime world'.



There's certainly no proof for the statement he made... I'm guessing he read something that said something like, "hey, a lot of scientists think there might be an infinite number of universes in the multiverse, and if that's true, then everything you can imagine is also happening in an infinite number of universes!" That statement is (sort of) true, but what a lot of scientists think is true doesn't say much about what is actually true.

I do very much like the idea though, if for nothing other than its romanticism. If there are an infinite number of universes, AND the laws of each universe are created totally randomly, with no higher omni-present laws governing the creation of those laws, then there are an infinite number of anime worlds, in which there is some anime dude with a big buster sword who saves princesses after breakfast every day, and he happens to speak English, have your name, and have a personality that is the same as yours... (the conditions for that would be a bit complex since he has lived through _different_ life experiences and wound up with the _same_ personality). But yeah, at this point it's just a fun thought experiment.

----------


## shadowofwind

> There's certainly no proof for the statement he made... I'm guessing he read something that said something like, "hey, a lot of scientists think there might be an infinite number of universes in the multiverse, and if that's true, then everything you can imagine is also happening in an infinite number of universes!" That statement is (sort of) true, but what a lot of scientists think is true doesn't say much about what is actually true.



That statement is not sort of true, and its not a matter of lack of proof, or trusting what scientists say.  'Infinite number of universes' does not imply that any of them are anime universes.  There are an infinite number of irrational numbers, and none of them are rational numbers.  If there are an infinite number of stars in the universe, none of them are tacos.  If there are an infinite number of worlds in a 'many worlds' type multi-verse, none of them are populated by cartoon characters behaving in impossibly stylized ways.  

I speculate that there must be some sense in which impossibilities do have some kind of subtle quasi-reality which can somehow influence an actual, existing reality.  But that sort of thing is well outside of even the speculative multi-verse of string theorists, which itself is well, well beyond the "many worlds" multi-verse related to decoherence.

----------


## Whatsnext

> That statement is not sort of true, and its not a matter of lack of proof, or trusting what scientists say.  'Infinite number of universes' does not imply that any of them are anime universes.  There are an infinite number of irrational numbers, and none of them are rational numbers.  If there are an infinite number of stars in the universe, none of them are tacos.  If there are an infinite number of worlds in a 'many worlds' type multi-verse, none of them are populated by cartoon characters behaving in impossibly stylized ways.  
> 
> I speculate that there must be some sense in which impossibilities do have some kind of subtle quasi-reality which can somehow influence an actual, existing reality.  But that sort of thing is well outside of even the speculative multi-verse of string theorists, which itself is well, well beyond the "many worlds" multi-verse related to decoherence.



What you say is true but I already addressed that objection when I said





> AND the laws of each universe are created totally randomly, with no higher omni-present laws governing the creation of those laws



If the laws in all universes are the same or at least bounded by some external constraints, then perhaps those constraints don't allow anime universes. If there are no external constraints, then there are infinite anime universes.

----------


## shadowofwind

> What you say is true but I already addressed that objection



The original statement, which you characterized as sort of true, was about decoherence, not about universes created with totally random laws.





> If the laws in all universes are the same or at least bounded by some external constraints, then perhaps those constraints don't allow anime universes. If there are no external constraints, then there are infinite anime universes.



That's not true either though.  Whatever "laws" a system has allows it to behave in some kind of way.  If you were to generate all possible universes having all possible sets of laws, it doesn't follow that any of them would allow anime worlds.  It looks to me like the same fallacy as the first one, just pushed back to a more subtle form.  It also involves the same fallacy as the belief that "there is no right or wrong without God".  The constraints don't have to come from above or outside, they come from within, as properties intrinsic to any sufficiently complex system.  "All possible worlds with all possible laws" is still limited.  To use another math analogy, in an Euclidean metric, "all possible triangles" do not include any that have a side longer than the sum of the other two.  It is possible in other metrics, but the set of all possible metrics still has other limitations.  As we increase the set of laws considered, the number of possibilities goes up, but the number of describable impossibilities grows also, it doesn't shrink or go away.  As an example of this kind of thing, the statement 1+1=3 can be shown to be false in every possible arithmetic system, there's no way to fix it without making the system so degenerately inconsistent that no arithmetic is possible.  

The anime characters would have to be able live according to some kind of internally consistent logic.  Arguing that there is potentially a physics in which an anime world is possible would be a different and more difficult argument.  Our argument has been about whether "all possible worlds" necessarily contains an anime world by virtue of being infinite and unconstrained "externally".  Before that our argument was about whether anime universes follow from "decoherence", which is the only argument I was originally interested in having.  I don't care about anime universes, and people can believe in them if they want to.  But when they start claiming that "quantum physics says", while throwing around scientific sounding words and acronyms, then they're crapping in pool of human understanding, because quantum physics says nothing of the kind.  Not that one more turd is going to make much difference.

----------


## Whatsnext

> The original statement, which you characterized as sort of true, was about decoherence, not about universes created with totally random laws.



The statement I characterized as being sort of true was "hey, a lot of scientists think there might be an infinite number of universes in the multiverse, and if that's true, then everything you can imagine is also happening in an infinite number of universes!" which has nothing to do with decoherence. I agreed with you that the statement the OP thinks he or she read is false. Perhaps you misunderstood me. I meant to suggest that the OP probably read something else and has gotten it mixed up since then.





> That's not true either though.  Whatever "laws" a system has allows it to behave in some kind of way.  If you were to generate all possible universes having all possible sets of laws, it doesn't follow that any of them would allow anime worlds.  It looks to me like the same fallacy as the first one, just pushed back to a more subtle form.  It also involves the same fallacy as the belief that "there is no right or wrong without God".  The constraints don't have to come from above or outside, they come from within, as properties intrinsic to any sufficiently complex system.  "All possible worlds with all possible laws" is still limited.  To use another math analogy, in an Euclidean metric, "all possible triangles" do not include any that have a side longer than the sum of the other two.  It is possible in other metrics, but the set of all possible metrics still has other limitations.  As we increase the set of laws considered, the number of possibilities goes up, but the number of describable impossibilities grows also, it doesn't shrink or go away.  As an example of this kind of thing, the statement 1+1=3 can be shown to be false in every possible arithmetic system, there's no way to fix it without making the system so degenerately inconsistent that no arithmetic is possible.



Let's say there's a universe with four spatial dimensions: x, y, z, and arithmetic. If you run at one speed in one direction along the arithmetic axis, than any actual combination of two items results in three of them. If you run at another speed in the same or maybe the other direction, any combination of two items results in four of them. And so on. Certain arithmetic rules then depend on velocity along that axis.

How, precisely, can it be shown that 1+1=3 is false in every possible universe, if that is indeed what you mean? 





> The anime characters would have to be able live according to some kind of internally consistent logic.  Arguing that there is potentially a physics in which an anime world is possible would be a different and more difficult argument.



It's actually quite trivial. The anime universe doesn't even necessarily have to result from anything more abstract than quantum physics. There could even be an anime planet somewhere in our universe. Quantum field fluctuations could just happen to spawn virtual particles at precisely the correct locations for the whole lifetime of our universe so as to mime the existence of physics allowing for humans who look like drawings, magic, dragons and what have you to exist, all without there actually being any underlying physics that will consistently spawn such planets. In that case most of the physics is just an illusion. The odds of that happening are of course so incalculably remote as to boggle the mind, but an infinitely large multiverse gets an infinite number of chances. All we need is for there to exist an infinite number of universes in which particles appear, disappear, and move arbitrarily, and that gives us an infinite variety of universes. It's possible right now for you to get up and run right through your wall via quantum tunneling. And then turn around and run right back through again. Over and over. It's possible that everyone who runs into a wall starting tomorrow until the end of the universe will tunnel through. It would appear to be a law of physics that humans can run through walls, but it wouldn't actually be.





> Our argument has been about whether "all possible worlds" necessarily contains an anime world by virtue of being infinite and unconstrained "externally".  Before that our argument was about whether anime universes follow from "decoherence", which is the only argument I was originally interested in having.  I don't care about anime universes, and people can believe in them if they want to.  But when they start claiming that "quantum physics says", while throwing around scientific sounding words and acronyms, then they're crapping in pool of human understanding, because quantum physics says nothing of the kind.  Not that one more turd is going to make much difference.



Well I have no disagreement there.

----------


## shadowofwind

> Perhaps you misunderstood me.



OK.  Words are limited and often ambiguous, unavoidably.  So I just respond to what I see, and if I guess wrong I hope for the other person to correct me.





> Let's say there's a universe with four spatial dimensions: x, y, z, and arithmetic.



I think that "arithmetic" isn't a spatial dimension.  Just because you can put a quantity into symbolic correspondence with a location in a spatial dimension, which seems to be what you're talking about, doesn't make it a spatial dimension. 





> If you run at one speed in one direction along the arithmetic axis, than any actual combination of two items results in three of them. If you run at another speed in the same or maybe the other direction, any combination of two items results in four of them. And so on. Certain arithmetic rules then depend on velocity along that axis.



You have to be able work it out in a way that makes consistent sense, or at least consistent enough to be able to do something with it.  If 1+1=3, then what is 1+2?  Or 1+0?  You need to be able to define what "1" is and "+" is and "3" is in a way that doesn't contradict itself.  If you build in a gross contradiction, then 1=0 and you have no arithmetic at all.  There are limited ways this can work.  So for instance, you can't make a system that has all the positive integers except for the number 2.  As soon as you define the other integers, or axioms that are equivalent to doing that, you get the number 2 automatically.





> How, precisely, can it be shown that 1+1=3 is false in every possible universe, if that is indeed what you mean?



This may be completely beside your point, since I was using math only as an analogy for physical laws.  But an arithmetic system or any other mathematical system doesn't depend on the physics of our universe.  Presumably its possible that there are universes within which certain kinds of arithmetic systems can't be conceived of or expressed. I lack the proper vocabulary to say what I mean here, but a particular logic contraption based on a set of axioms doesn't depend on other logic contraptions like a universe of physical laws.   As an example, the circumference of a circle may be more or less than pi depending on whether or not the space it is drawn in is flat.  But wherever pi can be known, pi is pi, there aren't other alternatives for it.  Since ideas of circles are used to represent physical objects and processes, people often blur the two conceptually.  But math is abstract, and quite limited in certain ways.  Nature is abstract in a similar sense I think, but its a different system, one that is rich enough for other simpler systems like our math to be represented within it.

It would take me a bit of review to see how to rigorously show that 1+1=3 can't make sense, and you might need at least the equivalent of a graduate degree in math to understand it.  So I'll have to pass, and you'll have to believe me or not as you see fit.  It would be similar to showing that the existence of some portion of the positive integers implies the existence of the rest of them.  





> It's actually quite trivial. The anime universe doesn't even necessarily have to result from anything more abstract than quantum physics. There could even be an anime planet somewhere in our universe. Quantum field fluctuations could just happen to spawn virtual particles at precisely the correct locations for the whole lifetime of our universe so as to mime the existence of physics allowing for humans who look like drawings, magic, dragons and what have you to exist, all without there actually being any underlying physics that will consistently spawn such planets.



Certain quantities are conserved, for instance, a virtual particle comes with a virtual anti-particle.  Its not an unlimited magic that lets you do whatever you want to at very low probability.  





> All we need is for there to exist an infinite number of universes in which particles appear, disappear, and move arbitrarily, and that gives us an infinite variety of universes.



Consider a hypothetical world that has these two properties:  The animals look like anime characters, and there's at least a 50% probability that its not about to vanish in a fantastic wash of energy in the next instant.  Your argument does not support the creation of such a world.  (And a many worlds interpretation, where some worlds survive, doesn't help, because our world is not unstable in that way, is not built that way with virtual particles.)  So we have an example of a world that your argument doesn't work for.  Given that there are hypothetical worlds that it doesn't work for, and given other constraints like charge conservation, I don't think its "trivial" to suppose that it does work for any kind of anime world.





> It's possible right now for you to get up and run right through your wall via quantum tunneling. And then turn around and run right back through again. Over and over. It's possible that everyone who runs into a wall starting tomorrow until the end of the universe will tunnel through. It would appear to be a law of physics that humans can run through walls, but it wouldn't actually be.



When I was an undergraduate, our text book had story problems such as where we calculated the probability that a billiard ball can spontaneously appear off of a table.  At the time I just worked the problem using the supplied equations, oblivious to all the assumptions and qualifications that those equations are predicated upon.  The ball is not a single, coherent wave-function, to start with.  Does tunneling through allow a macroscopic, compound object to maintain its molecular integrity with any probability at all, or does the probability go completely to zero?  You can't just do some simplified calculations and say it works at some infinitesimally small probability, you have to understand all the implications.

I think its possible for a human being to magically go through a wall.  I don't think that quantum physics tells us this though, notwithstanding that it works really well for transistors.

This brings up a criticism I have of some scientists, and of most publicly expert scientific figures and scientific journalists.  In physics theory, 'random' events are ones that do not have causes within the scope of the current model, and which can be modeled well if assumed to conform to specific distributions, uniform or Gaussian or whatever.  People who are adept at manipulating these models, and proud of it, start thinking that the models are reality, and that anything left out isn't real.  Or maybe its not driven by pride, it has just becomes a habit because the models work well for what they use them for, or they have just never asked themselves the question.  Whatever the cause, we have the common assertion that the randomness of quantum physics is utterly random in principle.  But there's nothing in physics theory that supports this, it amounts to a kind of faith that if we don't know something it must not be important.

Furthermore, its in the extremes where our models break down anyway.  We know for sure that they're incomplete simplifications of reality, that they do break down.  And when dealing with fantastically improbable events is exactly the kind of situation where we should expect them to break down.  This applies to things like proton decay, or the roundness of electron, and I see no reason it doesn't apply just as much to something like running through walls.  So no, I don't buy the running through walls argument, I think you do not know that such a thing is possible based on physics knowledge.  Our theories aren't good enough to be extrapolated that far.  Unless by possible you mean possible in the sense that neither of us knows it to be impossible.  But in that case, I still say its not supported by existing theory, because existing theory can't reasonably be expected to extrapolate that far.





> Well I have no disagreement there.



I guess that must refer to my statement that one more turd won't matter much.  

I think we're both in over our heads here.  We know what we're talking about within a certain context, but then can't apply it reliably in general.  Pretty much the same as if we were talking about how decoherence implies anime words, but at a slightly higher level.  We disagree because we understand slightly different things, but not because we understand enough.

Anyway, thanks for your time and thoughts, and I hope you got something out of it.

----------


## armage

I have a really strong theory about anime world and  other paralel universe etc. and I can say that possibility according to that is %95. There are 2 ways known. 1.astral projection 2.portals craeated through Scientific developments in the world. and second one has, at least 100 years i think.I am not gonna tell the theory its long. If you want i can tell though.and I wonder the colour difference since basic colour form exist in both anime and cartoon universe/dimension. (Also I wanna go fairy tail asking mirajane to marry with me) and inform  them about the existence of their universe and ours.and also wonder if i find a way to create a portal from there (because there is magic in there) and ask mirajane to come,how she would look in this universe. Because color form of this universe is different. ALSO  i wanna say that.those superpowers,magics in there are normal in these universe.I mean its their normality .so if they come here, because of these universes law/rule, they cant probably use their powers.SO,How they exist?
1.)mangaka etc who draws them actually creates universe (human-made universe) i dont know their freedom. i mean, does everything happen mangaka  draws/writes ? or maybe in certain events it does. 2.)OR those characters had been already existed and mangakas are like prophet etc. they think they created. but first one is more likely. and also i should say. in our very universe there are humans with superpowers they are less and hidden.and ages ago there were magic not wicca etc real magic like fairy tail in the world.IN Anime world there are different laws which maybe creator (mangaka f.e) put and epic life style according the first presumption.

----------


## DawnEye11

> guys has anyone tried to enter in parallel universes of animes........and other fictional stories
> i am an anime and manga fan so thats what i really wanna try.......
> like going into one piece world and kicking akainu's ass........
> or entering into bleach universe........
> ------
> actually i read it somewhere and current quantom physics research shows that whatever we think actually is happening in parallel universes...means if you can find a way to travel into parallel universes..you can actually live or travel into those universe.......
> that means there must be parallel universes of animes,famous stories(like harry potter and twilight)
> and the only way now i can think to enter there must be through obes......or we can wait until somebody makes a parallel travelling machines.....
> ----------
> our universes is a parallel universe too and believe me those animes and stories are as true as we are..........



^w^ Wow, you have a real big imagination. I know that people imagine about living in that sort of universe before they go to sleep or dream about it when they take control of their dream but i highly doubt that there would be a place out there with the exact idea that a human from our planet came up with. Maybe there is a planet like that somewhere in outerspace with some similarities to what humans
created though.Also, if you believe in God than you would know he can create many things with his power. But i think there would be a limit to where we could go or what we could do set. Like there could be another planet with life maybe but he put it far away for a reason. Maybe if we went on that planet we wouldnt be able to breath and our eyes would be sucked right out of its sockets. lol i just remembered that toy story quote. But seriously, there are laws in the universe set for a reason and there must be a reason for why another planet with life is far from us. But it doesn't mean humans wont know
someday in the future. :3

----------


## Dzinglis

Hello there,
My native language isn't English, so I hope you still understand what I am trying to say.
I can AGREE TO ALL OF YOU and the reason why is we are like a smallest atom in the universe and the probability that everything that we think exist is 50/50. Alliens one of the examples we think they look the same, but nobody can prove this or decline. We humans use around 20-30% of our brain cells, so we aren't even in our finest, so we can't even try to make sence from a thing that is yet out of our reach. We can't believe a thing like this because as you mentioned we live in our laws that are restricted with physical laws and etc. But as you mentioned other galaxies and universes have other laws that might be 100% different from ours and you can't prove that I am wrong and yet I can't prove that it is true. As if you dind't know there was or is can't tell it a scientist that made a atom to teleport to other place. And he didn't he didnt use any tipo of speed it was a real TELEPORT.(If it makes sence). To make the development of things that we dream about come true we need more optimistic people that doesn't live by our world laws but try to prove that there other ones and when will do that the era will change and that is the time we will finally find the truth. I hope I ignite even a little spark of belief in you(And when the number reaches his finnest you will see the evolution).

P.S I made this account all because of this treath.

----------

